# Scan Man's Training Plan



## Scan (Feb 18, 2010)

Thought it was probably about time I started a log, I remember when I first started training I used to record everything I did and it was good to look back and see the progress made.

There are some awesome logs on here, some more "crazy" than others... I hope you find mine of some interest - even if it's just to laugh at some of the tiny weights I'm lifting :cheer2:

I am currently weight training 1 day on 2 off with the following split:

Back, shoulders, calves

Legs, Abs

Chest, Arms, Abs

My training is somewhat HIT based, keeping sets to a minimum and only going to failure on the final set.

I do not really have set days for cardio I just add it in where i feel necessary, to be honest I generally control my weight/bodyfat from my diet and do the cardio for fitness.

Todays workout:

Back, Shoulders, Calves

Deadlift: 10x60kg / 8x80kg / 6x100kg / 21x120kg

Pull ups: 6 assisted / 13 Bodyweight + 1 neg

Dumbbell Row: 6x32kg / 10x46kg

Shoulder Press (machine): 8x35kg / 12x65kg

Lat Raise: 14x7kg (ruptured my medial deltoid doing these heavy in the past so now I keep them light and hope no ones watching :spy

Rear Delt: 13x7kg

Seated Calf: 10x25kg / 15x50kg

Single leg Calf: Failure each leg

:faint:

Thanks fo reading :becky:


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Just thought I would be your 1st reply mate. Pretty crap lifts to be honest. Haha kidding mate. Keep it up scan and 1 day your log will be as huge as mine.


----------



## Scan (Feb 18, 2010)

Cheers London, I hope some day I will be as huge as you... I mean your log :becky:


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

you training over a 9 or is it 10 day week then?

good to see you got a journal going too bud


----------



## Scan (Feb 18, 2010)

Cheers, yeah with 2 days rest between workouts, it means my training split is over 9 days.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

thats what i`m doing...

different format tho..

great minds thinking alike lol!

btw fcuk internet poundages..re hit em hard...


----------



## Scan (Feb 18, 2010)

:high5:

Cool, yeah works for me...


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

Quality - another training log. I love these.

I have read you use/have used PH's before, what was your experience with those?


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

Cool! I have done high rep deadlifts before. Very productive.


----------



## Scan (Feb 18, 2010)

Phill said:


> Quality - another training log. I love these.
> 
> I have read you use/have used PH's before, what was your experience with those?


Cheers Phill.

Yeah I used mass plex at the start of the year (http://www.musclechat.co.uk/prohormones-legal-performance-enhancers/29883-mass-plex-pct.html) it worked really well great gains in a very short space of time, it was an effort though the amount I was eating and general side effects - my hat goes of to anyone on a full gear cycle that is true dedication!

I think PH's are a good test to see if you have the commitment and desire to move on to something stronger. Overall I was very please with the results.

:clap2:


----------



## Scan (Feb 18, 2010)

mightymariner said:


> Cool! I have done high rep deadlifts before. Very productive.


Cheers mate, yeah I find they work well for me and feel them in my muscles rather than in my ligaments that sometimes happens when lifting heavy in the lower reps.


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

I used the "brawn way" and started light and added small weights each week until I got to 180k for 15 reps. When it reached 160k for 15 I used to fear going to the gym! LOL


----------



## Scan (Feb 18, 2010)

Ha ha yeah right i'm not surprised! Been doing 20 rep squats as well starting to get concerned I'm going to throw up and then pass out in my own vom...

uke::faint:


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

I tried those too but got on better with the deadlift, I found 20 rep squats mentally challenging


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i personally think deadlift lends itself to rest pause more so than squatting..no continuous strain on back..

ever thought of getting a trap bar scan?


----------



## Scan (Feb 18, 2010)

You love your trap bar Cal, I bet if they did one with a dildo on the end you'd be in your element :eyebrows:

I wouldn't buy one but I would probably use one now and again, as I would partials if my gym had a decent power rack or bar... I am happy enough with the regular deadlift though and high reps are working well for me at the moment.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

twas just a thought as it makes the deadlift more of a squat..

you havent even scratched the surface of your perversions yet young dude :becky: interweb or no interweb heh heh heh!

ohhh so you wanna take your journal in THAT direction do you...lmao


----------



## Scan (Feb 18, 2010)

Yeah my lower back is quite strong though it's my knees that often feel the strain...

I think the direction of my log is inevitable with some of the characters on here :loco:

I like the young dude though thanks


----------



## Jayo X (Mar 9, 2010)

This will shape up to be a great log, you are some funny buggers - (auto edited from a much ruder compliment)

Do you notice a lot of benefit doing sets to exhaustion Scan? I have been lifting and stopping at my max as I read the body remembers the last weight and tries to adjust to it for the next time, this is my attempt at HT training...


----------



## Scan (Feb 18, 2010)

Jayo X said:


> This will shape up to be a great log, you are some funny buggers - (auto edited from a much ruder compliment)
> 
> Do you notice a lot of benefit doing sets to exhaustion Scan? I have been lifting and stopping at my max as I read the body remembers the last weight and tries to adjust to it for the next time, this is my attempt at HT training...


Cheers Jayo, IMO this is the best way to train but only as long as you get enough rest and recovery otherwise it will leave to over-training. I think it would benefit most people to train harder lest frequently.

:nod:


----------



## Spragga (Feb 16, 2009)

Scan said:


> Ha ha yeah right i'm not surprised! Been doing 20 rep squats as well starting to get concerned I'm going to throw up and then pass out in my own vom...
> 
> uke::faint:


:clap2:...........20 reppers.......turns men into boys:becky:......

i used to call them star see'ers..........


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

good luck with this m8 ill be following


----------



## Scan (Feb 18, 2010)

Cheers guys.


----------



## Scan (Feb 18, 2010)

First thing I see when I walk in the gym today... a woman doing single arm triceps extensions with a dumbbell whilst cycling :der:

Still at least I the squat rack was free so could get straight on with my workout.

*Leg Day*

Squats: 15xbar / 10x60kg / 8x80kg / 20x110kg

Calf raise (smith machine): 15x20kg / 15x40kg / 10x60kg

Leg Ext: 8x45kg / 15x85kg

Leg Curl: 8x35kg / 16x65kg

Seated Calves: 15x25kg / 15x50kg

Back Ext: 1x20

Abs: Leg raises 1x25 / fitball crunch 1x15 / Reverse crunch 1x20 / Bicycle 1x30

Average workout today, was up a bit earlier than usual to watch Button win the F1!

:clap2:


----------



## Scan (Feb 18, 2010)

Started back on the tribulus during the weekend and already noticing a difference in recovery, felt great this morning so decided to move my workout forward.

*Chest & Arms*

Chest

Bench Press: 20xbar / 10x60kg / 6x80kg / 5x100kg (no spotter today)

Incline Dumbbell Press: 8x22kg / 10x36kg

Fly Machine: 8x45kg / 12x75kg

Incline Machine 12x60kg

Arms

Triceps Dip Machine: 8x65kg / 10x105kg

EZ Curls: 8x 25kg / 10x35kg

EZ Extensions: 8x20kg / 12x30kg

Seated Dumbbell Curls: 10x16kg

Rope Pushdowns & Rope Curls superset: 12x15kg

Abs

Crunch Machine x 25 / Leg raises x 20 / Bicycles x 30


----------



## Mikeelarge (Jan 12, 2010)

Some decent kg's there Scan man, keep it up fella.


----------



## Scan (Feb 18, 2010)

Mikeelarge said:


> Some decent kg's there Scan man, keep it up fella.


Thanks mate :smile:


----------



## Scan (Feb 18, 2010)

*Back & Shoulders*

Deadlift: 10x60kg/8x80kg/5x100kg/5x130kg/ 9x150kg

Pull-ups: 10 (think the deads must have killed me)

Dumbbell row: 8x32kg/ 10x46kg

Neutral grip wide pulldown: 12x55kg(behind neck) 12x60kg (front)

Machine Shoulder press: 10x30kg/8x45kg/ 12x60kg

Lateral raise: 12x6kg/10x8kg

Delt machine: 10x15kg

Seated calves: 15x30kg/15x40kg/15x50kg

Calf machine: 15x85kg/12x105kg/15x85kg


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

liking the volume..


----------



## Scan (Feb 18, 2010)

Cheers, yeah I am happy with the routine at the moment... slowly reducing calories and will be adding a bit o cardio in now the suns out! Got the mountain bike serviced the other day, I realised I have not used it for about 6 years!!


----------



## Scan (Feb 18, 2010)

Decided to go out drinking on the weekend the first time this year! Not one to do anything in halfs I ended out Friday and Saturday, I blame the sunshine... suffice to say I suffered in the gym today uke:

*Legs*

Squats: 20xBar/10x60kg/8x80kg/ 20x110kg

Seated Calf: 10x25kg/8x50kg/ 16x70kg

Leg Ext: 8x55kg/ 15x85kg

Leg Curl: 8x45/ 15x65kg

Calf Machine: 8x85kg/ 15x125kg

Hyper ext: 1x20

Abs: 25xLeg raise / 25x machine crunch / 20x legs raise crunch


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

yeah but you looked good in ya tight t-shirt standing at the bar with ya puny mates 

some painful hi rep sets there for calves there..


----------



## Scan (Feb 18, 2010)

True story, had a few comments about the guns which is always nice!

Yeah beasting the calves at the moment as the shorts will be coming out soon...


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

any chance you`d post youre routine up on my thread :becky:

http://www.musclechat.co.uk/beginners-area/29549-basic-full-body-workout.html#post259241

praise indeed lol

i can see you doing frank zane/hulk hogan impressions on a table in a bar vividly...


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

Scan said:


> Decided to go out drinking on the weekend the first time this year! Not one to do anything in halfs I ended out Friday and Saturday, I blame the sunshine... suffice to say I suffered in the gym today uke:


Whaaaaaaat?!?!

First drink on 2010?? Man, how people do any time of the beer is beyond me, it really is....a full week between beers for me and I'm going nuts mate!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i havent drunk for a year at least i think..

had an open bottle of vodka all that time.


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

It's just the craving for the taste of beer I get - just love an ice cold pint and if it happens to be in a pub beer garden with the sun shining the all the better!


----------



## Scan (Feb 18, 2010)

Phill said:


> Whaaaaaaat?!?!
> 
> First drink on 2010?? Man, how people do any time of the beer is beyond me, it really is....a full week between beers for me and I'm going nuts mate!


I don't find it that hard over the winter, it's when the sun comes out I struggle... I only ever drink when I go out never been one to drink at home.


----------



## Scan (Feb 18, 2010)

TheCrazyCal said:


> any chance you`d post youre routine up on my thread :becky:
> 
> http://www.musclechat.co.uk/beginners-area/29549-basic-full-body-workout.html#post259241
> 
> ...


Cheers mate, will try and post it up later.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

nice one bud.


----------



## Scan (Feb 18, 2010)

*Chest & Arms*

Bench: 10x60kg/8x70kg/6x80kg/ 10x90Kg

Incline Dumbbell: 6x32kg/ 7x38kg

Cable crossover: 8x10kg/ 10x15kg

Incline Machine: 10x60kg

Dip Machine: 8x60kg / 11x105kg

EZ Curls: 8x25kg / 10x35kg

EZ Ext: 11x30kg

Dumbbell Curl: 12x14kg

Rope ext/curl superset: 12x15kg

Abs: 25x leg raise / 20x ball crunch / 50x twist / 25x crunch


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

keep it up mate, are you on holiday?


----------



## Scan (Feb 18, 2010)

No not been on hols, hopefully in a couple of months though!

Yeah got a bit bored writing the same workout over and over so assumed people would get bored reading it! 

I may change things around slightly soon and will post up any new routine.


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

i didnt get bored mate.....

im trying to learn LOL

cals giving me some greif! well HELP AND GUIDANCE really!

so i keep popping in to your NATURAL way of training:becky:


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lol jonny youre such a wag 

scan could well be doing another prosteroid, but he`s doing much less volume than you altho probly working harder on the existing exercises..

and prosteroid or not, he aint looking too bad on it...

not as cool as me tho :becky:


----------



## Scan (Feb 18, 2010)

Thought it was about time to add something to my log it's been a while...

I have made a couple of changes but nothing major an average week looks likes this:

Mon OFF

Tues Chest & Arms

Wed OFF

Thur OFF

Fri Back & Shoulders

Sat OFF

Sun Legs

Had a couple of big nights out, difficult to stay in when the sun is shining... but now booked holiday for 6 weeks time so getting ready to hit the beach in good shape :clap2:

Routines are still pretty much the same doing a little more ab work and cut out deadlifts... trying to get my waist as small as possible 

Diet is going well been dropping around 1-2lb a week.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lol have you bought some speedos then? :becky:


----------



## Scan (Feb 18, 2010)

TheCrazyCal said:


> lol have you bought some speedos then? :becky:


Not yet, I'll probably go down an inch or so in the waist so I can get the smallest pair I can find with built in package enhancers :nod:


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Speedo Endurance Plus Mechanical Placement 5cm Brief | Mens Swimwear,Briefs | Simply Swim UK

lol there ya go bud


----------



## Scan (Feb 18, 2010)

What the s**t is a mechanical placement!? I was looking at the speedos trying to figure it out, but then thought... why not just ask the expert?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lol buggered if i know i just saw the 5cm bit and thought it sounded amusing in my usual purile way :becky:

has my sublingual experiment interested you?


----------



## Scan (Feb 18, 2010)

TBH mate, I have not properly read it... I tend to only skim read most of the AAS stuff. What exactly is it... does it allow you to speak steroids in different languages? :heh:


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

it allows you to drop test under your tongue instead of using a needle.

given that so far you havent injected i thought it`d be right up your allleyway 

skim reading MY posts i dunno...


----------

